# Fanfan - Studio



## Milky (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi there, these was my second studio shooting, working with a french model Fanfan (really helpful model if you ever come by Paris!). C&C are welcome!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





Most of the other photos are NSFW (nude mainly) but if you are interested:
Fanfan &#8211; Studio | ABSE Photography


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice shots. I will be sure to check out the NSFW, when its SFW hahahhaha


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 15, 2014)

very nice! I really like #3, #4, and #5, but it is very strong set!!!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for linking Fanchon Isnard website, lots of wonderful photos on there, great inspiration!!!


----------



## Milky (Sep 7, 2015)

you're welcome


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Milky (Sep 7, 2015)

thanks!


----------

